# Any non horse owners out there?



## maggiestar (18 February 2013)

Hi everyone, I don't have my own horse (sob!) so I go riding at Lee Valley in East London which is how I get my fix. Someday I hope to find a horse share but I need more practical experience first. Are there any other London riding school goers on the forum? Where do you ride?


----------



## ghostie (18 February 2013)

This was me until a year ago  I rode at Lee Valley, and also Aldborough Hall which I found cheaper with better schooled horses. 

Have you thought about sharing? Loads of people around Loughton and Epping looking for sharers which is a cheaper way of getting more riding in


----------



## Umbongo (18 February 2013)

MEEEE!!!

I have just moved from Somerset where I always had the offer of a free horse to ride, to North London! I haven't sat on a horse since September where I had an awful riding lesson up here! Have volunteered a few times at the RDA to get my horsey fix but it's just not the same....I feel like I could be forgetting how to ride soon enough!

I have been looking at shares but just can't afford most of them


----------



## ghostie (19 February 2013)

In my experience shares in east London/Essex tend to be cheaper than north London and Herts. Going rate around Epping forest for a happy hacker seems to be about £15 a day


----------



## hamper05 (19 February 2013)

Yep! I used to go to a very large riding centre in NW Kent before getting my share  Never really ventured over towards West/North London as I'm in the SE, so can't really say anything about them.


----------



## maggiestar (19 February 2013)

Ghostie, I'd love to get a share someday. I was looking at some ads last week but am not sure if I've got the experience people seem to want. I used to be a working pupil back in the '90's but I'm 38 now so it's been a while!
Lee Valley is great but I tend to agree with you about some of the horses, lol!


----------



## maggiestar (19 February 2013)

Umbongo, I feel your pain! It's so frustrating not being able to get more 'hands on' with the neds. I'm from Dorset originally and that was horsey heaven compared to East London.


----------



## maggiestar (19 February 2013)

Hamper05, lucky you! Was it easy getting a share?


----------



## arizonahoney (19 February 2013)

maggiestar said:



			Ghostie, I'd love to get a share someday. I was looking at some ads last week but am not sure if I've got the experience people seem to want. I used to be a working pupil back in the '90's but I'm 38 now so it's been a while!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you could get a share, Maggiestar, as a responsible but slightly rusty adult!

I got back into horses...ummmm...four years ago. Tried the riding school thing, hated what it had become and then found a share on Gumtree of a slightly cowardly cob with a very supportive but hands-off owner (if that's not a contradiction in terms!) and since then it's been a very slippery slope into full ownership


----------



## maggiestar (19 February 2013)

Arizonahoney, that sounds like the perfect share partner! Was it your first share? It must have been an exciting time  I might see if the stables have any refresher courses on offer so I can feel more prepared, then hopefully I can take the plunge...


----------



## ghostie (19 February 2013)

take a trip to Janette Moss saddlery - always loads of shares advertised on the board there.  Tend to be lots on preloved too


----------



## maggiestar (19 February 2013)

I'll do that, thanks for the tip


----------



## arizonahoney (19 February 2013)

maggiestar said:



			Arizonahoney, that sounds like the perfect share partner! Was it your first share? It must have been an exciting time 

Click to expand...

Yes, it was... I mean, I'd had a couple of ponies of my own as a child, but my parents were not horsey, so the share was really the first chance I had to get out and do little shows and clinics and things regularly. 

Forgive a couple of self-indulgent photos... 






Very early days






About to come a cropper at a show! 






Getting a bit less incompetent






And my first taste of hunting 

If you're worried about lack of experience for the care and stable management side, try and go for a first share that is on part livery somewhere, so you can learn but not be wholly responsible for the horse's needs.


----------



## maggiestar (19 February 2013)

Oh, what a handsome lad! Such a kind face. You look really good together... 
Edited to add, that's a good idea about part livery. I really should start looking soon!


----------



## Sleighfarer (19 February 2013)

ghostie said:



			take a trip to Janette Moss saddlery - always loads of shares advertised on the board there.  Tend to be lots on preloved too
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear Jan is still going - my friend used to share her pony, Blue, back in the 1990s ...


----------



## ghostie (19 February 2013)

arizonahoney said:



			If you're worried about lack of experience for the care and stable management side, try and go for a first share that is on part livery somewhere, so you can learn but not be wholly responsible for the horse's needs.
		
Click to expand...

agree with this - saw an add on preloved the other day for a share in Upshire where they just want someone to ride and groom and make a fuss of the horse, as jobs are done for you.  Perfect for first taste of ownership if you're experienced enough to ride the horse


----------



## Karran (19 February 2013)

Meeee!
I am on my second share, although am S E London. I do work toward Epping though and I'm sure I saw some out there when I started looking properly.
Check out the local facebook groups! That's how I found mine! I gave my last up in November due to work changing and didn't get another until start of Jan but if you keep looking there's some out there!


----------



## maggiestar (20 February 2013)

Oh Facebook, good idea! Thanks Karran


----------



## ghostie (20 February 2013)

Essex Horse Riders is a good one for finding loans on Facebook


----------



## maggiestar (21 February 2013)

Just joined! There's another interesting group as well called Essex Horse and Pony Loans. Will be will be keeping an eye out in case something suitable turns up.


----------



## catxx (22 February 2013)

Awww I wish I could share  I'm in St Albans (sooo expensive) and commute into London for work so can't fit horses in. So upsetting! Can't even afford lessons at the mo.


----------



## maggiestar (22 February 2013)

catxx said:



			Awww I wish I could share  I'm in St Albans (sooo expensive) and commute into London for work so can't fit horses in. So upsetting! Can't even afford lessons at the mo.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, catxx I know exactly how awful that feels. There was a period of two years when I didn't even get within touching distance of a horse but eventually realised I need them in my life somehow. Is there no way you can get a riding lesson at the weekend? Some stables are keen for extra help and will let you ride for free in return for help around the yard...


----------



## catxx (23 February 2013)

maggiestar said:



			Oh, catxx I know exactly how awful that feels. There was a period of two years when I didn't even get within touching distance of a horse but eventually realised I need them in my life somehow. Is there no way you can get a riding lesson at the weekend? Some stables are keen for extra help and will let you ride for free in return for help around the yard...
		
Click to expand...

Sadly lessons are pricey and a lot of the schools only do kiddy group lessons at the weekend. Had a half hearted ask about working for rides around but seems too many people have had the same idea. 

Weekends are too short


----------



## jennywren07 (23 February 2013)

Wish more of you looking for shares were my side of London!! Kee looking for someone for my mare but because we dont have a school/she's getting on a bit noone wants to know  where are all the happy hackers hiding?!


----------



## Umbongo (23 February 2013)

jennywren07 said:



			Wish more of you looking for shares were my side of London!! Kee looking for someone for my mare but because we dont have a school/she's getting on a bit noone wants to know  where are all the happy hackers hiding?!
		
Click to expand...

I am a happy hacker! Where abouts are you?


----------



## jennywren07 (23 February 2013)

There currently in Denham but moving to harefield next month so west London/Middlesex, pm me if you want any more info


----------



## maggiestar (23 February 2013)

catxx said:



			Sadly lessons are pricey and a lot of the schools only do kiddy group lessons at the weekend. Had a half hearted ask about working for rides around but seems too many people have had the same idea. 

Weekends are too short 

Click to expand...

Keep looking around, you never know what will turn up


----------



## maggiestar (23 February 2013)

jennywren07 said:



			Wish more of you looking for shares were my side of London!! Kee looking for someone for my mare but because we dont have a school/she's getting on a bit noone wants to know  where are all the happy hackers hiding?![/QUOTE"]

Your girl sounds lovely  If only I lived nearer...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## elliefiz (6 March 2013)

ive got a horse looking for a sharer in Essex! Intermediate eventer, currently doing some lovely dressage work to go affliliated- been afraid to advertise in case i get loads of teenage girls wanting to come try him out! I have absolutely no time for him at the moment he is totally wasted, im paying a trainer to ride him :-(


----------



## catxx (7 March 2013)

elliefiz said:



			ive got a horse looking for a sharer in Essex! Intermediate eventer, currently doing some lovely dressage work to go affliliated- been afraid to advertise in case i get loads of teenage girls wanting to come try him out! I have absolutely no time for him at the moment he is totally wasted, im paying a trainer to ride him :-(
		
Click to expand...

booooo! if only I was in Essex, I'd be all over this!


----------



## LKS (11 March 2013)

elliefiz said:



			ive got a horse looking for a sharer in Essex! Intermediate eventer, currently doing some lovely dressage work to go affliliated- been afraid to advertise in case i get loads of teenage girls wanting to come try him out! I have absolutely no time for him at the moment he is totally wasted, im paying a trainer to ride him :-(
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking for a share - and I'm not a teenager! Have PMed you!


----------



## AliceChadfield (20 March 2013)

I've been living in London for a year and used to walk to Mudchute Farm on the Isle of Dogs just to get my horse-smell fix!  Just started lessons at Lee Valley despite a full hour journey each way and so excited about being back in the saddle! One day I'll be able to afford Hyde Park stables but until then Lee Valley isn't bad value for £26 an hour!!

PS... anyone looking for a sharer / rider in SE London, I'm your girl.  20 years riding and yard experience including 2 years working for one of Britains top dressage riders, bit of jumping and dressage riding experience but generally a very happy hacker!


----------



## Rhubarb (20 April 2013)

Hello,
I live in swlondon/middlesex and am horseless! I used to have them 22 years ago and did all the pc/rc stuff. I started riding again after the olympics and am hoping to buy after september this year. im on a mission to save and learn as much as possible in preparation.

I have one half hour lesson a week, which is nice but fustrating when you cant practice. One lesson I feel like I'm starting to crack it and next I feel like a beginner. I sort the seat out, then its the hands, then the lower leg, then back to the hands lol! Its never ending. 

I've thought about sharing but work is a bit difficult at the moment and so I couldnt commit. I am looking for a new job with less and more regular hours. I also wish I didnt live in sw london, its expensive to keep horses around here and the hacking a bit poor with the planes flying over every two mins!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (21 April 2013)

AliceChadfield said:



			I've been living in London for a year and used to walk to Mudchute Farm on the Isle of Dogs just to get my horse-smell fix!  Just started lessons at Lee Valley despite a full hour journey each way and so excited about being back in the saddle! One day I'll be able to afford Hyde Park stables but until then Lee Valley isn't bad value for £26 an hour!!

PS... anyone looking for a sharer / rider in SE London, I'm your girl.  20 years riding and yard experience including 2 years working for one of Britains top dressage riders, bit of jumping and dressage riding experience but generally a very happy hacker!
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I'm in SE London too. There's lots of yards in NW Kent if you're willing to travel there, they're about a 30 min drive from Blackheath/Greenwich. The forum Tack Room Frolics is Kent based and that's where I found my share. PM me if you want any more info


----------

